# Amperage question



## GarnetCompy (Feb 15, 2005)

This FSP Group PSU (http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16817104014)
Has *four* 12V rails, but only 15A on each rail.

Good or bad? I'll be running a Sapphire X800 GTO1 and a X2 3800+ on it


----------



## please (Mar 2, 2005)

I think it would be fine as there are most likely not 4 separate power conversion devices inside the PSU. It probably has one or two and the amps are split between the four lines, so really the amps can be passed to a different needy line.


----------



## GarnetCompy (Feb 15, 2005)

Its alright, I decided to get this one instead:
http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16817151025


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hi,

I was not familar with your earlier choice, but I can tell you that the one you have selected this time is what I call a real good and quality power supply. From the specs, this appears to be a better choice for your rig.

While looking at this area (unless you are certain), you might want to take a look at an Antec or Enermax 550 that will do the same job for you (at least as good) for around hundred bucks which would save you about fifty bucks. I buy most of that stuff from NewEgg.com or ZipZoomFly.com to save some bucks. Just a suggestion, but not to diminish from the one you have chosen. What you are looking at is an excellent supply.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

you have found an excellent PSU in that seasonic unit !! anytime you find a PSU with an 80% efficiency rating >>>> you've got a damn good unit !! if youre not strapped for cash >>>> then let er rip !!




regards

joe


----------

